# 02 Apr 06:  Two soldiers injured in Afghanistan accident



## Cloud Cover (2 Apr 2006)

Two soldiers injured in Afghanistan accident

Article reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
Updated Sun. Apr. 2 2006 8:58 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers were injured Sunday following a traffic accident near Kandahar, Afghanistan.  However, an army spokesman said the injuries were not life-threatening.

The accident occured when a passing truck hit the gun of a light armoured vehicle, causing the turret to spin and strike the two soldiers, who have not been identified.

They were evacuated to the Kandahar airfield by a U.S. helicopter.

Lieutenant Mark MacIntyre, a Canadian army spokesman, said gun barrels on armoured vehicles are sometimes trained to the side when the vehicle commander wants to look down an alley or laneway.

Three soldiers have been killed and at least 16 have been injured in accidents in recent weeks since Canada took on a bigger role in Afghanistan operations.

with files from Canadian Press


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2006)

Well.......there goes a gun barrel.  It'll no longer be serviceable.  Seen it happen in reverse with a Gepard, where it went into action and took the top three layers of bricks off of a Tractor Trailer, carrying a load of bricks, passing on the road.  The slight bend in the barrels now make them unserviceable.

As for the fellows injured.  I am sure they will have some stories to tell when they get back on their feet.  I am glad that it was not something worse.  The CC is probably in for a long debrief though.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

Didn't see this yet

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060319/afghanistan_template_060401/20060402?hub=TopStories

Updated Sun. Apr. 2 2006 2:10 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers were injured Sunday following a traffic accident near Kandahar, Afghanistan.  However, an army spokesman said the injuries were not life-threatening.

The accident occured when a passing truck hit the gun of a light armoured vehicle, causing the turret to spin and strike the two soldiers, who have not been identified.

They were evacuated to the Kandahar airfield by a U.S. helicopter.

Lieutenant Mark MacIntyre, a Canadian army spokesman, said gun barrels on armoured vehicles are sometimes trained to the side when the vehicle commander wants to look down an alley or laneway.

Three soldiers have been killed and at least 16 have been injured in accidents in recent weeks since Canada took on a bigger role in Afghanistan operations.

with files from Canadian Press


----------



## Franko (2 Apr 2006)

Another good point for this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40634.0.html

Regards


----------



## Cloud Cover (2 Apr 2006)

Franko- ?? - that is the thread where I originally posted the article.


----------



## Franko (2 Apr 2006)

Oh...I see someone moved it. Not I though.    

More people will get more exposure to it here anyways....and hopefully some of the troops will get the hint as well.

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

Sorry for the highjack.  Whiskey did you get my PM?


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Apr 2006)

CFL- I did. I'm thinking about that one. It's a good question.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

A question I have with the turret is this:  Isn't there supposed to be sensors that prevent the turret from going over the back deck when the hatches are open?
In Gagetown there was an incident were the gun hit a bridge and destroyed the turret because the gun couldn't traverse freely after striking the bridge as the back hatches were open.  I have been told that under "normal" circumstances the turret would spin freely after striking something like a big tree.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

Rgr.


----------



## Franko (3 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> A question I have with the turret is this:  Isn't there supposed to be sensors that prevent the turret from going over the back deck when the hatches are open?



Yes there are. They don't work to stop the turret from spining if it's being forced by a semi though.

As for the gun hitting a bridge in Gagetown...that was a tank, and there was only damage to the bridge...not the turret.

Unless there was another hit again?

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

No it was a LAV (I was there live and in colour) R22R PH4, summer of 2003 ish


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

And the point I was trying to get across was that even though it hit the bridge there was something not allowing it to freely traverse (word was the rear deck sensors) and therefore was more damaging then if the deck was closed.  Where as this case it didn't matter.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Apr 2006)

I would imagine the turret, hull, and 25mm CG are damaged, as we have had the same thing here when a CG bbl got caught in the fork of a tree as an ASLAV was boogie'n at 50kph X-country.
I was looking at an ASLAV the other day which was rolled, noone of our lads were killed, but the hull, turret and CG are rooted. Both gnr and comds' sights almost forced thru the turret. Not as flexible as one would think, these LAV's, and in a way very brittle. Anyways we are told over $1 million in damages to the vehicle.

Bbls, recievers, and feeder drive assy's can be replace along with turrets, but lives cannot Glad the Canucks in this acident will be ok.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> A question I have with the turret is this:  Isn't there supposed to be sensors that prevent the turret from going over the back deck when the hatches are open?
> In Gagetown there was an incident were the gun hit a bridge and destroyed the turret because the gun couldn't traverse freely after striking the bridge as the back hatches were open.  I have been told that under "normal" circumstances the turret would spin freely after striking something like a big tree.



Also the gun will raise over the hatches and there is an overide switch, (also manual use of the traverse gear will work anyways) thats usually lightly wired in place, but with all the interia force from the strike, something has to give, and hence why the turret 'clutch' gave way.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2006)

The Sensors don't stop the turret from traversing over the open hatches; they cause the gun to raise up and pass safely over them.  In a case like this, and with the tank barrel hitting the bridge, there is probably damage done to the Turret Ring.  Turret Ring Teeth have probably been broken off.  The 25 mm barrel would also have been bent.  The Back Deck Limiters should have worked enough to save damage to the hatches, but if the people in those hatches were too far out of them, they probably got a good wack from the gun as it came around on them.


----------



## punkgirl (3 Apr 2006)

I just wanted to say that i know one of the soldiers that was injured in the accident. Although he feels ok, he has a blood clot in his head and will be coming back to Canada for surgery to remove it.... he is just mad that he is going to miss the rest of the tour.


----------



## Franko (3 Apr 2006)

Glad to hear that he's awake...mind you I think he'd have one hell of a headache    

Regards


----------

